# Big Bang Orchestra Bundle - New Andromeda Expansion!



## Ben (Nov 20, 2020)

Edit: I'm happy to announce the Big Bang Orchestra: Andromeda Expansion




BBO: Andromeda’s Con Sordino Expansion Set focuses on the quiet side of the orchestra:
Con Sordino, played very softly in the range from pianississimo to mezzopiano.
All string and brass players play con sordino (muted), while the woodwind ensemble consists of lower register instruments
(2 alto flutes, bass flute, 2 english horns, heckelphone, 2 bass clarinets, contrabass clarinet, 2 bassoons, contrabassoon).

Newly added articulations: Short Notes, Long Notes, Espressivo, Soft Swells, Tremolo/Flutter, Half-tone trills, whole-tone trills.

And the best thing: *It's free for all BBO: Andromeda users!* - download it from MyVSL.

BBO: Andromeda is also on sale for € 85 (regular: €165). Get it here: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO_Map/BBO_Andromeda

---

Edit: The Sale is now live: Get the BBO Bundle here: https://www.vsl.co.at/Product_Overview/BBO_Bundle



---

Hi everyone!

We started last year’s Black Friday with Big Bang Orchestra: Andromeda.
Since then we released 24 more installments, starting form A and on Monday at 12:00 CET ending the latin alphabet with Z - Zodiac!

BBO: Zodiac contains 112 string players (5 sections - 30/26/20/22/14), 12 horn players, 9 trombones
- and we have made sure that you’ll get an especially smooth and warm sound with the strings! Perfect vibrato from pianissimo to fortissimo, a round and homogenous sound.
The brass goes up to aggressiv fortississimo - even more power than in BBO: Hercules (Low Brass), but still with great sounding pp as well.

And to round up this epic finale we also throw in an “Epic Legato Combo” - Cellos, Horns and Woodwinds playing unisono legato, perfect for melodic lines (the players performed together at the same time to capture the magic).

And for all those who already own BBO: A-X -> You get BBO: Z for free!
If you don’t own all BBO volumes yet, don’t worry - you can get the BBO bundle (like always you will get a personal upgrade price depending on how many BBO installments you own).

You can also combine the sale price with the Vouchers “get 4, pay 3" deal - discounting everything 25% further!!!

Best, Ben


----------



## LAJ (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello Ben,

one question about Zodiac as a Free Package : If somebody bought every BBO Library except the ones with Samples which are included in Big Packages (specifically SSPro and FX Strings l) are these customer seen as BBO Bundleusers too?

Thanks and take care.

Lars


----------



## Ben (Nov 20, 2020)

LAJ said:


> Hello Ben,
> 
> one question about Zodiac as a Free Package : If somebody bought every BBO Library except the ones with Samples which are included in Big Packages (specifically SSPro and FX Strings l) are these customer seen as BBO Bundleusers too?
> 
> ...


Hi Lars, yes! If you already own Synchron Strings Pro, Synchron FX Strings and Synchron Percussion the bundle price will be reduced accordingly


----------



## LAJ (Nov 20, 2020)

Pretty cool, Ben! Thank you


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 20, 2020)

No discrete Woodwind section?


----------



## Ben (Nov 20, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> No discrete Woodwind section?


Neptune and Orion contain woodwinds


----------



## Kevperry777 (Nov 20, 2020)

You only get zodiac if you own The entire bundle?


----------



## Ben (Nov 20, 2020)

Kevperry777 said:


> You only get zodiac if you own The entire bundle?


Yes "only" Zodiak besides all other instruments in the bundle 
Ymir is not recorded yet - we will open a poll on our forum on monday what we should record for Ymir!


----------



## Ben (Nov 20, 2020)

Kevperry777 said:


> You only get zodiac if you own The entire bundle?


Oh, I think I misunderstood you. Of course you can also buy Zodiac on Monday for 295 € (regular: 395 €)


----------



## Frederick (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi Ben,

I'm not sure if I understand you correctly, so maybe you can correct me if I'm getting this wrong:

My situation: Out of BBO A - X I have 10 modules (5 indirectly: Synchron Strings Pro) and those 10 total over 1000 Euro (regular prices). The others I don't have cost in total 1500 Euro.

Am I correct to assume that my BBO Bundle upgrade price will be about 60% of 1690 Euro, which apparently is the bundle price on BF? That would be a fantastic deal!

Am I correct if I assume I will get Zodiac for free if I buy the Bundle - it says A - Z? 

Those 4 for 3 vouchers are not vouchers I already should have, because I have none?


----------



## Ben (Nov 20, 2020)

Frederick said:


> Out of BBO A - X I have 10 modules (5 indirectly: Synchron Strings Pro) and those 10 total over 1000 Euro (regular prices). The others I don't have cost in total 1500 Euro. Am I correct to assume that my BBO Bundle upgrade price will be about 60% of 1690 Euro which apparently is the bundle price on BF?


You can check your personal price on monday - make sure you are logged in and go to the product page. It's impossible to me to give you exact numbers now...



Frederick said:


> Am I correct if I assume I will get Zodiac for free if I buy the Bundle


Yes!



Frederick said:


> Those 4 for 3 vouchers are not vouchers I already should have, because I have none?


We usually run this dela in December each year, but decided to start earlier this year (this monday), so you can profit from it during the BF sale. Just buy 4 vouchers for the price of 3 (or 8 for the price of 6) first, then buy the libraries you want and add the voucher codes to your basket.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 20, 2020)

Frederick said:


> Those 4 for 3 vouchers are not vouchers I already should have, because I have none?


You can buy them, 4 for 3, and use them to pay for your cart.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 20, 2020)

Ben said:


> You can check your personal price on monday - make sure you are logged in and go to the product page. It's impossible to me to give you exact numbers now...
> 
> 
> Yes!
> ...


That's amazing value: At regular prices BBO A- Z costs about 2900 Euro!! I was only going to buy the brass and the woodwinds, but I don't think I can pass on this deal! I'll look on monday, what my price is going to be. 

Edit: I will have BBO complete. Synchron Strings Pro and Synchron FX Strings I (both full), the synchron-ized Woodwinds and the synchron-ized Special Edition volume 6 (Dimension Brass). My remaining wishlist: Synchron Percussion I and the Blüthner 1895 (when on sale). I would vote for BBO Y: harp, but I don't expect that to win.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 20, 2020)

I only wish Synchron-ized Woodwinds were on sale again for BF! I curse myself for missing their earlier sale!


----------



## bill45 (Nov 20, 2020)

Will any more BF deals be added?


----------



## Ben (Nov 20, 2020)

bill45 said:


> Will any more BF deals be added?


Here you go: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/vsl-black-friday-2020.101420/


----------



## bill45 (Nov 20, 2020)

Ben said:


> Here you go: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/vsl-black-friday-2020.101420/


Thanks, I saw those. Just wondering if any more will be added before November 30th.


----------



## Ben (Nov 20, 2020)

bill45 said:


> Thanks, I saw those. Just wondering if any more will be added before November 30th.


No


----------



## holywilly (Nov 21, 2020)

Regarding Zodiac, are we having 5 different patches for each string section (Violins I, Violins II...) or one big patch with all string sections?
I’m so excited!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2020)

You have different patches, as it was seen in Guy Michaelmores livestream


----------



## holywilly (Nov 21, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> You have different patches, as it was seen in Guy Michaelmores livestream


Just checked the video, how come Guy always get unreleased new toy? Now I’m super excited.


----------



## Ben (Nov 21, 2020)

@holywilly You will get






The Epic Legato Combo are Violas, Cellis, Horns and Clarinets performing together (no after recording magic, true performances).


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 21, 2020)

Listening back to the 24 violin section in BBO Lyra, this could sound fabulous!!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 21, 2020)

Are these string recordings new recordings or from another library ?


----------



## ptram (Nov 21, 2020)

Ben said:


> The Epic Legato Combo are Violas, Cellis, Horns and Clarinets performing together (no after recording magic, true performances).



Five-hundred-forty square meters, and not feeling a hint of _horror vacui_!

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Nov 21, 2020)

Drumdude2112 said:


> Are these string recordings new recordings or from another library ?


New recordings


----------



## EricBarndollar (Nov 21, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Just checked the video, how come Guy always get unreleased new toy? Now I’m super excited.



Having 160k subscribers probably doesn't hurt


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 21, 2020)

Ben said:


> New recordings



Whoa 😮 ...can't wait to hear this ....its gonna cost me lol


----------



## maestro2be (Nov 21, 2020)

While I don’t know crap about what they’re doing, something tells me I can safely bet they’re taking advantage of how great brass sounds in this soundstage and making a full brass library at the same time. I also want a solo string library and complete woodwinds offerings from solo to ensemble full library from this stage.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 21, 2020)

Would love to see a Synchron Brass under the x-mas tree!


----------



## stfciu (Nov 21, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Would love to see a Synchron Brass under the x-mas tree!


Mitu


----------



## bill45 (Nov 21, 2020)

Ben said:


> No


Thanks. I will go ahead and shop.


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 23, 2020)

The BF deals have gone live but I can't figure out how to buy the BBO Bundle. All the links currently seem to point to the Free Basic version. 

Also the voting link for Ymir gives an Access Denied error.


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> The BF deals have gone live but I can't figure out how to buy the BBO Bundle. All the links currently seem to point to the Free Basic version.


Sorry, we are on it. Here is the correct link:




__





BBO BUNDLE - Vienna Symphonic Library


The BIG BANG ORCHESTRA BUNDLE contains all the individual Big Bang Orchestra Collections from A to Z. Create large orchestrations in no time. Beef up your existing tracks with ensemble and solo instruments, and inject some inspiration into your composing process.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 23, 2020)

Just a detail, but there's conflicting info as for the number of violas; 20 or 22? That's something I would need clarified before an eventual purchase!


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Just a detail, but there's conflicting info as for the number of violas; 20 or 22? That's something I would need clarified before an eventual purchase!


It's 20. Where did you find 22?


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 23, 2020)

Damn. It won't let me use a €100 voucher for the last €89 of the bundle (I was happy to throw away the €11 since it's already a good deal!). I added the €15 Vienna key to make up the difference but then it adds €25 shipping!

Are there any VSL products for €11?! 

Edit: the basket price just increased by €6 for some reason, so now I need to find a product for €5.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 23, 2020)

Ben said:


> It's 20. Where did you find 22?


On the Zodiac product page, under "Sample Content".


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> Are there any VSL products for €11?!


Sorry, I have not the time to check all prices - but here is something very cheap and fun: https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Voices_Complete/Vienna_Whistler


----------



## method1 (Nov 23, 2020)

Zodiac is so lush! 

As an addition to Synchron Strings it takes things to a new level when combining the "super massive" sound of Z with the detail of SYS. Also really enjoying how much variety there is in this ecosystem now for building custom patches. Bring on BBO vol.2!


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2020)

Btw, BBO: Zodiac also has Solo spot mics for each string section - this is an awesome tool to fine-tune the sound to your taste!


----------



## holywilly (Nov 23, 2020)

Does the upcoming Ymir include in the BBO bundle of I purchase during the BF sale?


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Does the upcoming Ymir include in the BBO bundle of I purchase during the BF sale?


We'll see when Ymir is released. No promises (we don't even know yet what we are going to record, but you can vote here: https://www.vsl.co.at/community/pos...D-WE-RECORD-NEXT-FOR-BIG-BANG-ORCHESTRA--YMIR )


----------



## holywilly (Nov 23, 2020)

Voted! But the bundle says from A to Z, Y should be included when it’s released.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 23, 2020)

So Ben ....Being a BBO user i'm definitely going to pick up Zodiac...(i mean how can one NOT lol ) So i'll have some voucher money left over and i havent picked up any bbo strings yet .so when purchasing Zodiac would you recommend Lyra & Musca or go the Tana (and the other sections ) route ?
i dunno the sizes but i'm assuming Lyra is more along the lines of Zodiacs string section ?


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2020)

Drumdude2112 said:


> So Ben ....Being a BBO user i'm definitely going to pick up Zodiac...(i mean how can one NOT lol ) So i'll have some voucher money left over and i havent picked up any bbo strings yet .so when purchasing Zodiac would you recommend Lyra & Musca or go the Tana (and the other sections ) route ?
> i dunno the sizes but i'm assuming Lyra is more along the lines of Zodiacs string section ?


If you already own chuncks of BBO my suggestion is to get some vouchers and upgrade to the bundle with these. You will get BBO: Z for free if you get the bundle


----------



## SlHarder (Nov 23, 2020)

@Ben

Just to confirm, the intro prices on any of the BBO packs including Zodiac runs until Dec 31, 2020? I assume Vsl walkthru of Zodiac is coming?

And a request, a brief comparison of Andromeda to Zodiac.

And what are you doing with all the spare time you have right now?


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> Just to confirm, the intro prices on any of the BBO packs including Zodiac runs until Dec 31, 2020?


Yes, BBO Bundle and BBO: Z wil be discounted until the 31. December. The other offers end on the 30. November.



SlHarder said:


> I assume Vsl walkthru of Zodiac is coming?


It's already in work


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> And what are you doing with all the spare time you have right now?


What is this "spare time"? Can I eat that?


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Voted! But the bundle says from A to Z, Y should be included when it’s released.


Just checked with Paul: Ymir is still a big "question mark", and it is NOT listed as part of the bundle (yet), as it does not exist (yet). We are eager to see how our users decide, and will then price Ymir accordingly.


----------



## JonS (Nov 23, 2020)

Ben said:


> Just checked with Paul: Ymir is still a big "question mark", and it is NOT listed as part of the bundle (yet), as it does not exist (yet). We are eager to see how our users decide, and will then price Ymir accordingly.


Just got the BBO Bundle!!! Installing Zodiac right now!!! Exciting!!! Zodiac is very cool and given it was free for Bundle owners makes it darn right amazing!! Thanks, VSL!!!


----------



## JonS (Nov 23, 2020)

Ben said:


> Just checked with Paul: Ymir is still a big "question mark", and it is NOT listed as part of the bundle (yet), as it does not exist (yet). We are eager to see how our users decide, and will then price Ymir accordingly.


Ben, do you know the breakdown of the 9 Trombone players? ie. 4 Tenor Trombones, 4 Bass Trombones, 1 Contrabass Trombone... I am guessing....


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2020)

JonS said:


> Ben, do you know the breakdown of the 9 Trombone players? ie. 4 Tenor Trombones, 4 Bass Trombones, 1 Contrabass Trombone... I am guessing....


As far as I know these are all tenor trombones. If you need bass trombones BBO: Hercules has what you need.
It's a mix of tenor and bass trombones.


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 23, 2020)

What I don't understand with recent VSL sales is new customers seem to profit more from the BBO bundle deal: When I add the individual licenses' prices of BBO volumes I do not own together, the result equals exactly the sum shown as "my price"! In other words, as everyone I get the free Zodiac volume, but new customers get an introductory offer, hence, a percentage off the other volumes. Anyone who bought any of the volumes (or related full libraries) does not ... am I missing something?


----------



## JonS (Nov 23, 2020)

Ben said:


> As far as I know these are all tenor trombones. If you need bass trombones BBO: Hercules has what you need.


Trombones, Horns and Strings all sound terrific. Zodiac is really special. Let's hope they do an entire series of Zodiac-sized Synchron Orchestra!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2020)

JonS said:


> Ben, do you know the breakdown of the 9 Trombone players? ie. 4 Tenor Trombones, 4 Bass Trombones, 1 Contrabass Trombone... I am guessing....


Just got informed that it's in fact a mix of tenor and bass trombones, sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## JonS (Nov 23, 2020)

Ben said:


> Just got informed that it's in fact a mix of tenor and bass trombones, sorry for the misinformation.


It sounded like a blend so I am not surprised  Thanks!!


----------



## Frederick (Nov 23, 2020)

Ben said:


> Just checked with Paul: Ymir is still a big "question mark", and it is NOT listed as part of the bundle (yet), as it does not exist (yet). We are eager to see how our users decide, and will then price Ymir accordingly.


IMHO the BBO bundle is a crazy good deal as it is without Y included! Especially when the voucher deal is also taken into account. I've bought it together with VEPRO and I even din't need my last voucher.

Before this sale was anounced I planned to buy the 4 brass libraries, the two woodwinds and Andromeda and I expected it to cost about 550. With this deal I only had to pay 250 extra for 8 libs more!!

Thank you VSL!

PS - Wouldn't mind a free Y though


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 23, 2020)

Frederick said:


> Before this sale was anounced I planned to buy the 4 brass libraries, the two woodwinds and Andromeda and I expected it to cost about 550. With this deal I only had to pay 250 extra for 8 libs more!!


Would you please explain, what you already got (including full Synchron libraries)? As, for me it looks like there is no discount on the individual BBO volumes ... maybe there is a mistake.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 23, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> Would you please explain, what you already got (including full Synchron libraries)? As, for me it looks like there is no discount on the individual BBO volumes ... maybe there is a mistake.


Sure: I already had Black Eye, Phoenix, Quasar, Regulus and Solaris as well as Synchron Strings Pro and Synchron FX Strings I. The last one shouldn't matter considering I have Regulus. My upgrade price was 973 Euro. And then I paid with the vouchers (extra 25% discount). Hey, that is 730 Euro. Wow! That is 70 Euro less than I thought! Best sale ever!


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 23, 2020)

Frederick said:


> Sure: I already had Black Eye, Phoenix, Quasar, Regulus and Solaris as well as Synchron Strings Pro and Synchron FX Strings I. The last one shouldn't matter considering I have Regulus. My upgrade price was 973 Euro. And then I paid with the vouchers (extra 25% discount). Hey, that 730 Euro. Wow! That is 120 Euro less than I thought!


Ok, thank. Then I was right and there is no mistake. There is 25% off with the vouchers but no discount on the bundle when you already own volumes.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 23, 2020)

Ben said:


> Btw, BBO: Zodiac also has Solo spot mics for each string section - this is an awesome tool to fine-tune the sound to your taste!


The Solo Mics are the absolute winner in Zodiac. I was allowed to test Zodiac in advance and I have to say that it was a lot of fun. Unfortunately I only had a little time but it sounds great!
A big thanks to Ben! 

Only Zodiac and D-274 - surround wide mix.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 23, 2020)

Agree (_albeit chagrined_).... BBO Bundle is impressive deal given Zodiac inclusion. Using (4) $500. Voucher offer is best path (personally) and some leftover for Yamir. 

(_getting a bit cold for big yard sale here_ ....)


----------



## AndyP (Nov 23, 2020)

The sale I have been waiting for. Black Eye and Quasar were still missing ... excellent.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2020)

I just "filled" up the missing gaps. Don't need the complete bundle since I'm not interested in precomposed riffs or chopped down Synchron Percussion. So I had to pay for ZODIAC but damns - it was worth it! I am just having so much fun with the strings alone!

One question @Ben , since I didn't finf the information: I guess the "octave"-paches are the stacked section patches, right? Just wondering since we have individual recordings for the "epic legato".


----------



## maestro2be (Nov 23, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> Ok, thank. Then I was right and there is no mistake. There is 25% off with the vouchers but no discount on the bundle when you already own volumes.



When you say bundles, are you talking about owning say Synchron Strings Pro and it's not giving you basically a free/low fee update for the 5 BBO's that are explicitly made from Synchron Pro Strings?

I didn't own any of the strings BBO's, including the FX libraries as I already had the full versions. When I bought the entire bundle, it only cost me 95$ to buy Ganymed which I didn't have, which was it's original introduction price.

**However, as I think of it now, I didn't get any of the additional licenses for the other BBO packages so it's as if they just don't give you the licenses at all if you already own the full version, even when you buy the bundle.**


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 23, 2020)

For those of you who took the plunge for the whole enchilada, which of the BBO do you find you use the most? Which offer you something unique? Which would you be sad and cry in the corner for if someone took them away?


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> One question @Ben , since I didn't finf the information: I guess the "octave"-paches are the stacked section patches, right?


Yes


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2020)

Well, very nice to have them!


----------



## maestro2be (Nov 23, 2020)

SomeGuy said:


> For those of you who took the plunge for the whole enchilada, which of the BBO do you find you use the most? Which offer you something unique? Which would you be sad and cry in the corner for if someone took them away?


The Brass. It's a sign of what's to come in my mind and it's a huge upgrade from their original brass sound to me. After that, Lyra and Musca are also must haves for me at this point. No matter how much fudging I do in layering strings together, they never sound as good as those 2 do since it was truly recorded unison and octaves.


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 23, 2020)

maestro2be said:


> When you say bundles, are you talking about owning say Synchron Strings Pro and it's not giving you basically a free/low fee update for the 5 BBO's that are explicitly made from Synchron Pro Strings?
> 
> I didn't own any of the strings BBO's, including the FX libraries as I already had the full versions. When I bought the entire bundle, it only cost me 95$ to buy Ganymed which I didn't have, which was it's original introduction price.
> 
> **However, as I think of it now, I didn't get any of the additional licenses for the other BBO packages so it's as if they just don't give you the licenses at all if you already own the full version, even when you buy the bundle.**


I Was just trying to grasp what the actual discount is. With these multiple combinable rules it tends to get a little complicated! 

It is this, unless I still misunderstand something: Apart form the vouchers, every single volume of BBO is set to the introductory price during this sale. Zodiac is free if you buy the full bundle. What VSL announces as "List Price" on their web is more or less the sum of all individual volume prices - no bundle discount! You just get all the volumes at the introductory price.

Then there is the "introductory price" which pretty much looks like the List Price minus the admission for Zodiac.

And finally, there is "My Price" Wich is the same as above, just minus all volumes I already bought.

With all those options available, I initially thought there was an introductory discount for the bundle, but it seems, this is just the same as a free Zodiac included, right?

Jesus! VSL should make that less complicated! Or maybe I am getting to old for this game ...


----------



## ptram (Nov 23, 2020)

For what I’ve seen, it seems that owning at least the Standard version of Synchron Strings Pro is equivalent to having the five BBO string libraries. I didn't get a license for the five missing libraries, but they were subtracted from the bundle price.

I had to pay for Ganymede (probably the introductory price), and got Zenith for free.

Paolo


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 23, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> I Was just trying to grasp what the actual discount is. With these multiple combinable rules it tends to get a little complicated!
> 
> It is this, unless I still misunderstand something: Apart form the vouchers, every single volume of BBO is set to the introductory price during this sale. Zodiac is free if you buy the full bundle. What VSL announces as "List Price" on their web is more or less the sum of all individual volume prices - no bundle discount! You just get all the volumes at the introductory price.
> 
> ...



Dont forget about the 4 for the price of 3 on VSL vouchers, which effectively gives you an extra 25% off.....


----------



## gyprock (Nov 23, 2020)

If you own the Special Edition (SE) plus vols 1-4 and Synchron Strings Pro, is there any real need to get the BBO bundle?


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 23, 2020)

Geez .... getting more than perplexing. Top products in industry. Has always been a challenge to sort offerings and make comfortable selections.
Surely personal shortcoming, but do not need range of competing options, particularly when over $1000. in play.


----------



## JonS (Nov 23, 2020)

gyprock said:


> If you own the Special Edition (SE) plus vols 1-4 and Synchron Strings Pro, is there any real need to get the BBO bundle?


BBO is a step in tone and sound way beyond SE, but they are not necessarily Apples to Apples regarding instruments. BBO would greatly compliment what you have.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 23, 2020)

Still on the fence regarding Ganymede...


----------



## gyprock (Nov 23, 2020)

JonS said:


> BBO is a step in tone and sound way beyond SE, but they are not necessarily Apples to Apples regarding instruments. BBO would greatly compliment what you have.


Good to hear. Thanks.


----------



## maestro2be (Nov 23, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> Still on the fence regarding Ganymede...


I was too. It's the only one I never bought because I felt I didn't want/need it. I bought it as it was the only thing I needed to have the completed bundle finished and to get Zodiac free. I really struggled for many months hoping it would be on sale again as I regretted letting it be the only one I left behind.

After purchasing it and listening to it, it's better than I thought it would be. Sound quality is really great. It's not got fancy word builders or endless vowels, but what it does do, as a backup image to the sound is really great sounding. And it literally matches the room tone without any need to tweak like I do for my Dominus Pro and Gensis/Insolidus/Silka choirs. For the price, if you intend to build songs around this stage sound and just need a very great sounding wall of sound type choir that matches 100% the tone, this thing is great for that price. It's also got cool sound FX that match the other BBO libraries which was an added bonus.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 23, 2020)

maestro2be said:


> I was too. It's the only one I never bought because I felt I didn't want/need it. I bought it as it was the only thing I needed to have the completed bundle finished and to get Zodiac free. I really struggled for many months hoping it would be on sale again as I regretted letting it be the only one I left behind.
> 
> After purchasing it and listening to it, it's better than I thought it would be. Sound quality is really great. It's not got fancy word builders or endless vowels, but what it does do, as a backup image to the sound is really great sounding. And it literally matches the room tone without any need to tweak like I do for my Dominus Pro and Gensis/Insolidus/Silka choirs. For the price, if you intend to build songs around this stage sound and just need a very great sounding wall of sound type choir that matches 100% the tone, this thing is great for that price. It's also got cool sound FX that match the other BBO libraries which was an added bonus.


You convinced me! Flesh is weak. Downloading.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 23, 2020)

No chance to get zodiac for free if you bought SSP instead of the 5 BBO string libraries.
That's the only thing that's gnawing at me a little bit right now. 
Apart from that I'm missing a few BBOs that I don't really consider necessary for me.
Gnagnagnagna ....


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 23, 2020)

AndyP said:


> No chance to get zodiac for free if you bought SSP instead of the 5 BBO string libraries.
> That's the only thing that's gnawing at me a little bit right now.
> Apart from that I'm missing a few BBOs that I don't really consider necessary for me.
> Gnagnagnagna ....



Thats not the case. I have SSP full, and I don’t have the 5 BBO libraries - and I still got Zodiac for free.


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 24, 2020)

So, Zodiac is worth it? 
I missed the SSP, thinking to get the Zodiac instead


----------



## AndyP (Nov 24, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> Thats not the case. I have SSP full, and I don’t have the 5 BBO libraries - and I still got Zodiac for free.


Yes, that is quite possible. I only have SSP standard and I am missing 3 more BBO libraries independently. This was not meant as a criticism of VSL.
I usually miss the goodies from developers because I am missing a part somewhere ... but that's ok, I'm not rebelling against the rules.


----------



## Knomes (Nov 24, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Yes, that is quite possible. I only have SSP standard and I am missing 3 more BBO libraries independently. This was not meant as a criticism of VSL.
> I usually miss the goodies from developers because I am missing a part somewhere ... but that's ok, I'm not rebelling against the rules.



I have SSP standard and got Zodiac for free!


----------



## AndyP (Nov 24, 2020)

Knomes said:


> I have SSP standard and got Zodiac for free!


Ok, but then you bought BBO completely except the 5 string libraries, correct?


----------



## Knomes (Nov 24, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Ok, but then you bought BBO completely except the 5 string libraries, correct?



Well, I already had the rest. I just don't have the BBO libraries derived from SSP


----------



## Ben (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## holywilly (Nov 24, 2020)

I wanna see Paul doing the walkthrough of Zodiac. I always enjoy watching VSL’s video while loading my template in the morning.


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 24, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> Dont forget about the 4 for the price of 3 on VSL vouchers, which effectively gives you an extra 25% off.....


I haven't! I don't think it is to expensive or anything. I just find the whole business of various discounts and having to figure out how they are calculated and what it the cost a little frustrating and off-turning. Most people would probably agree that it is easier to have one easy rule like 30% off or 40% off ... unless of course people do enjoy the whole BF business! 

And frankly, 4 vouchers for the price of three is not the same as 25% off. It totally depends on the price of what you wanna buy and maybe makes it necessary to buy stuff you did not want to buy. Again: Some people may like this! I am just saying, I prefer a straight forward attitude. X% off is the way I prefer sales. I guess some marketing manager thinks otherwise!  Probably for a good reason, as keeping people occupied with figuring out prices does help in raising awareness and participation.


----------



## Ben (Nov 24, 2020)

@MGdepp You can use the Vouchers at any point in future - even combined with sales and intro-prices!


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 24, 2020)

Ben said:


> @MGdepp You can use the Vouchers at any point in future - even combined with sales and intro-prices!


I do realize that and I am sure you also realize that it is still not the same. And while I stand by that, I just ordered 12 vouchers for an upcoming Synchron Brass release that I hope for ...  ... just no BBO additions for me this time. That is all.


----------



## Beans (Nov 24, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> And frankly, 4 vouchers for the price of three is not the same as 25% off. It totally depends on the price of what you wanna buy and maybe makes it necessary to buy stuff you did not want to buy.



Completely agreed. While my buying is done for the season, I'll pipe in to say that the "Lowest Price with Voucher" column is very confusing. Because no, the lowest price with voucher is $0. It's not literally 25% off, yet it's treated as such in the table (and again in the YouTube video).


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 24, 2020)

Ben said:


> @MGdepp You can use the Vouchers at any point in future - even combined with sales and intro-prices!


That's true, but it doesn't really respond to @MGdepp 's point. Buying 4 vouchers for 300 euros gives you a 25% discount if the products you buy total exactly 400 euros. If they total 499 euros, the discount is 20%. For some people, the difference between 25% and 20% doesn't matter much. For me, it is sometimes the difference between deal and no deal.


----------



## Ben (Nov 24, 2020)

This third column was created to point the great option of additional savings out to all potential buyers. We had to decide for a way to calculate, and (BF Price -25%) was the most obvious choice.


----------



## SlHarder (Nov 24, 2020)

Who is going to give us the first Zodiac full walkthrough? VSL or reputable 3rd party? It's time for someone to shine.


----------



## Beans (Nov 24, 2020)

Ben said:


> This third column was created to point the great option of additional savings out to all potential buyers. We had to decide for a way to calculate, and (BF Price -25%) was the most obvious choice.



Let's put this into practice:
Is there a specific combination of vouchers that can modify the €1,690 bundle into a final price of €1,268?

In order to hit that amount, wouldn't there need to be some voucher savings combination that would equal €422? What's stated in that column is literally impossible.

I understand the desire to reiterate how great the vouchers can be if used well, but it's not solvable in the way you're wanting it to be.

I was previously tempted to purchase some vouchers and use them during this sale, but actually got confused and did nothing because someone could infer that vouchers can only be _partially _used and never bring my price down to €0 ("wait, I have €2000 of vouchers yet the lowest price is €1268?").


----------



## holywilly (Nov 24, 2020)

Thinking of getting the BBO bundle, I do wish the bundle owner will have opportunity to upgrade to upcoming Synchron libraries, especially brass and woodwinds.

Some BBO modules were taken from the existing Synchron products, I do believe that VSL had already recorded materials for upcoming Synchron Brass and Woodwinds, or even more.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 24, 2020)

holywilly said:


> I do believe that VSL had already recorded materials for upcoming Synchron Brass and Woodwinds, or even more.


What makes you think that?


----------



## holywilly (Nov 24, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> What makes you think that?


Because time is money, I’d record as much materials as possible and spend more time refining, coding, testing and marketing the products. Well, just a guess.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 24, 2020)

dhlkid said:


> So, Zodiac is worth it?
> I missed the SSP, thinking to get the Zodiac instead



Thats what i wanna now...anxiously awaiting to hear feedback on the 'gigunda' module lol


----------



## ptram (Nov 24, 2020)

The nice part of the coupon system is that you can create your own discount. They are going to lower the price of the harpsichord? And you buy yourself a discounted contrabass tuba!

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2020)

Another question regarding articulations: Are the marcato-patches in Andromeda "live" recordings or just layered with a marcato sample?
Also: What is the difference between Cluster A & B in "Black Eye"?


----------



## SlHarder (Nov 24, 2020)

@Ben

Please keep the walks and talks coming.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 24, 2020)

Zodiac vs Lyra & Musica strings, besides the player count, what is the difference between these offerings? I can see some articulations are missing like glissando, swells, pizz, and maybe a few more, but I’m wondering how much in practice this matters. Guess I need to some more listening, but would love to hear from users as well.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi,

I have Synchron Strings Pro, and Synchron Strings I, but no BBO libraries.

I'm thinking Zodiac would be a useful library to get, and my first BBO library, the price I get for Zodiac is the Intro Price : 295 Euros.

Is that the best/lowest price I can buy it at this time, given I have the two Synchron Strings libraries I mentioned above ? or am I supposed to get a better price. I just wanted to double check here, just in case.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## yellow_lupine (Nov 25, 2020)

A strings library without even the pizzicato articulation is completely useless to me


----------



## ptram (Nov 25, 2020)

yellow_lupine said:


> A strings library without even the pizzicato articulation is completely useless to me



Especially for chamber music mockups! I can't imagine how to simulate a gentle serenade with this thing! 

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Nov 25, 2020)

Ok, I should not talk so fast. First piece I tried to simulate with Zodiac: strings pizzicato fff, right at the beginning of the piece…

(This is easily solved by adding a pizzicato patch from another library; but that fff really calls for the biggest possible section).

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Nov 25, 2020)

ptram said:


> (This is easily solved by adding a pizzicato patch from another library; but that fff really calls for the biggest possible section).


Good luck getting fff with pizz 
It makes not much difference to use a smaller size pizz (like the Synchron Strings Pro / their BBO counterparts) other then the bad timing imo


----------



## yellow_lupine (Nov 25, 2020)

Ben said:


> Good luck getting fff with pizz
> It makes not much difference to use a smaller size pizz (like the Synchron Strings Pro / their BBO counterparts) other then the bad timing imo



Why didn’t you record pizzicatos in Zodiac Strings? Appassionata has it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 25, 2020)

yellow_lupine said:


> Why didn’t you record pizzicatos in Zodiac Strings? Appassionata has it.


Sorry, I don't know. I was not involved in the design and recording of this library.


----------



## Beans (Nov 25, 2020)

yellow_lupine said:


> Why didn’t you record pizzicatos in Zodiac Strings? Appassionata has it.



I would assume they didn't record it due to lack of perceived demand (with which I agree). I also assume that the strings in Zodiac are not expected to be people's only strings VI.

Every developer goes through an exercise of prioritization based on time and potential value. You gotta stop somewhere, so why not stop with the articulations that matter most for this section size, at the price point with which they felt comfortable?

Were I looking to acquire Zodiac, I'd be miffed if I was "paying extra" for the effort for them to record/edit/script something that was unnecessary to the package (in my opinion).


----------



## ptram (Nov 25, 2020)

Ben said:


> Good luck getting fff with pizz



That's probably why Bartok invented his devastating snap pizzicato!

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Nov 25, 2020)

Here a demonstration of the Epic Legato Combo:


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 25, 2020)

Pizz doesn't sound any better imo on 26 violins than it does on 12, contrary to other bowed arts.

And does anyone actually use Bartok pizz? Don't know that I've actually heard it on a film or T.V. score?


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 25, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Is that the best/lowest price I can buy it at this time, given I have the two Synchron Strings libraries I mentioned above ? or am I supposed to get a better price. I just wanted to double check here, just in



I think you'd get a discount on the full BBO as you have SsP, so that would reduce those 4 prices. But just Zodiac would be that price, with vouchers you'd get 100 euro credit free basically.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> I think you'd get a discount on the full BBO as you have SsP, so that would reduce those 4 prices. But just Zodiac would be that price, with vouchers you'd get 100 euro credit free basically.



I see. 

Do you have Zodiac ? how do you like it, and would you recommend it ? 

I don't plan to purchase the full BBO, or any other BBO product for now, but I am interested in BBO Zodiac because of the large ensemble sizes it offers, which is unique.


----------



## Rudankort (Nov 25, 2020)

BTW, SYNCHRON FX STRINGS I are apparently still on promo price, but I cannot find any information about what promo it is and how long it will last. Can anyone clarify?


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 25, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I see.
> 
> Do you have Zodiac ? how do you like it, and would you recommend it ?



I do yes, I've not had a great amount of time with it to be fair. 
From what I've used it's very nice, especially in the softer parts. The mic positions in this really made a difference, the close surround just sounds great. A mic setup I've never use.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> I do yes, I've not had a great amount of time with it to be fair.
> From what I've used it's very nice, especially in the softer parts. The mic positions in this really made a difference, the close surround just sounds great. A mic setup I've never use.



Hi @Zero&One ,

Glad to hear you like it.

I'm trying to decide if I get Zodiac, or Synchron Strings FX1 ?

Zodiac will cost me $350, Synchron Strings FX1 (Standard) $267. I don't think I need the Full version of FX1.

So, I'm evaluating both options, to decide which one to pick, that would be more useful to have. Do you also have Synchron Strings FX1.

I'm also curious if the large string ensembles in BBO Zodiac, are suited for the romantic, lush cinematic string sound. kind of what VSL Appassionata strings are good for.


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 25, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> So, I'm evaluating both options, to decide which one to pick, that would be more useful to have. Do you also have Synchron Strings FX1.



Funny you ask, it was one of the BBO one's I really didn't want or bought. When I fired them all up to test last night I was blown away those the most. More so I'm looking at upgrading them as it's only 55 euro.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> More so I'm looking at upgrading them as it's only 55 euro.



You are referring to Synchron Strings FX1 ? So, you are considering upgrading them to the Full version ?

How useful have Synchron Strings FX1 been ? do you find yourself using them frequently ?


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 25, 2020)

@muziksculp yes FX1. Although they are called Regulus in BBO world I believe.

I've never used them at all  First time using them last night lol. But I think they will easily fit into my stuff. I thought they were a bit of a gimmick like certain other libs like this, but I didn't play a patch that didn't like. The are certainly a support library, but there's some wonderful longs and pad like patches that could easily fill a section/song out I'd say.
I've not even checked the video out, I'll probably look now.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> @muziksculp yes FX1. Although they are called Regulus in BBO world I believe.
> 
> I've never used them at all  First time using them last night lol. But I think they will easily fit into my stuff. I thought they were a bit of a gimmick like certain other libs like this, but I didn't play a patch that didn't like. The are certainly a support library, but there's some wonderful longs and pad like patches that could easily fill a section/song out I'd say.
> I've not even checked the video out, I'll probably look now.



Thanks. 

I will be evaluating Synchron Strings FX1 (Standard) carefully, I don't have a Strings FX dedicated library, that's why I'm interested, but I really don't know if I will use them a lot, but your demo encouraged me more towards Zodiac. I will make a decision in the next few days, and let you know which one I got.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2020)

I just wanted to play around with the BBO (and other Vienna Synchron libraries) and I had a weird error: When I pressed a note on my keyoard, the sample was cut off after miliseconds - in all instruments and articulations! It was just some weird hickup-sound, then silence...
I downloaded the latest version of the Synchron-Player but it didn't help.

When I wanted to record these weird sounds in Cubase, I had the issue while recording, but in the playback everything sounded fine. Does anyone know the reason of this? Can't wait to properly play with all those new (and old) toys!


----------



## Ben (Nov 25, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I just wanted to play around with the BBO (and other Vienna Synchron libraries) and I had a weird error: When I pressed a note on my keyoard, the sample was cut off after miliseconds - in all instruments and articulations! It was just some weird hickup-sound, then silence...
> I downloaded the latest version of the Synchron-Player but it didn't help.
> 
> When I wanted to record these weird sounds in Cubase, I had the issue while recording, but in the playback everything sounded fine. Does anyone know the reason of this? Can't wait to properly play with all those new (and old) toys!


Could have multiple reasons. You can try following: In the MIDI input for the channel make sure to only select your current MIDI device instead of All MIDI Inputs.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2020)

OK.. Just purchased *VSL BBO Zodiac *


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2020)

Ben said:


> Could have multiple reasons. You can try following: In the MIDI input for the channel make sure to only select your current MIDI device instead of All MIDI Inputs.



Thanks for the quick reply, Ben! Sadly it didn't work :( Does this issue happen regularly? It's the first time I experience it.

P.S.: Just checked and there are no problems with Synchron Pianos or Kontakt.


----------



## Ben (Nov 25, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, Ben! Sadly it didn't work :( Does this issue happen regularly? It's the first time I experience it.
> 
> P.S.: Just checked and there are no problems with Synchron Pianos or Kontakt.


No, this happens not so often. In most cases there are MIDI signals coming from other devices sending NoteOff commands.
Try inserting the Cubase MIDI Monitor in the MIDI Track and see if everything looks fine there (play a note without releasing it and see if any note-offs or other MIDI data is coming through).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi, Ben, thanks for the tip. Everything looks fine for from my perspective. Am I overlooking something?


----------



## Ben (Nov 25, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, Ben, thanks for the tip. Everything looks fine for from my perspective. Am I overlooking something?


Looks fine as far as I can see. Please get in touch with our [email protected] and send in the Cubase project file so my colleagues can take a look at it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2020)

Will do, thanks, Ben!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 25, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> OK.. Just purchased *VSL BBO Zodiac *



Nice , as BBO user (I have about 10 of the BBO libs ) I’m anxious to hear your thoughts 
Been ‘weighing’ this one (as it’s pretty pricey)


----------



## macmac (Nov 25, 2020)

I have Andromeda along with Albion and some of the Sonokinetic phrase libs. With the BBO sale, I was wondering about their Capricorn, Lyra or Musos, or if they would be redundant here. Also how well would they mix with the Sonokinetic? Usage would not be full orchestral but more hybrid stuff.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 25, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I just wanted to play around with the BBO (and other Vienna Synchron libraries) and I had a weird error: When I pressed a note on my keyoard, the sample was cut off after miliseconds - in all instruments and articulations! It was just some weird hickup-sound, then silence...
> I downloaded the latest version of the Synchron-Player but it didn't help.
> 
> When I wanted to record these weird sounds in Cubase, I had the issue while recording, but in the playback everything sounded fine. Does anyone know the reason of this? Can't wait to properly play with all those new (and old) toys!


Are you using the latest version of Synchron Player? I had the same problem until the last update. This solved the problem.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 25, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Pizz doesn't sound any better imo on 26 violins than it does on 12, contrary to other bowed arts.
> 
> And does anyone actually use Bartok pizz? Don't know that I've actually heard it on a film or T.V. score?



IIRC, wasn't it used in Horner's Aliens score ?


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 25, 2020)

macmac said:


> I have Andromeda along with Albion and some of the Sonokinetic phrase libs. With the BBO sale, I was wondering about their Capricorn, Lyra or Musos, or if they would be redundant here. Also how well would they mix with the Sonokinetic? Usage would not be full orchestral but more hybrid stuff.



L&M would certainly compliment Andromeda, you'd have the sections without brass. Capicrorn, you can certainly take off the reverb and use close, so I'd say it would fit fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Are you using the latest version of Synchron Player? I had the same problem until the last update. This solved the problem.



I did, yes. And it seemed to resolve the issue outside of Cubase but in combination with Cubase it's still annoying.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 25, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I did, yes. And it seemed to resolve the issue outside of Cubase but in combination with Cubase it's still annoying.


Is it possibly a memory problem? On my MacBook (16 GB), when the memory is used up to 90% of its capacity, I sometimes had dropouts when I used BBO locally. On the slave computer with VEPro I have never had these problems. The slave has 128 GB Ram (max 80% used) and when I work with Cubase on the MacBook via VEP it runs super stable.


----------



## maestro2be (Nov 25, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Zero&One ,
> 
> I'm also curious if the large string ensembles in BBO Zodiac, are suited for the romantic, lush cinematic string sound. kind of what VSL Appassionata strings are good for.



My opinion is that it doesn't. It doesn't have a strong enough vibrato for me. It has the typical VSL low vibrato sound.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 25, 2020)

maestro2be said:


> My opinion is that it doesn't. It doesn't have a strong enough vibrato for me. It has the typical VSL low vibrato sound.




So what would you say these massive string ensembles are most suited for ?...Are you happy with Zodiac overall ? (ie: is it worth the 300 euros lol )


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2020)

maestro2be said:


> My opinion is that it doesn't. It doesn't have a strong enough vibrato for me. It has the typical VSL low vibrato sound.



Thanks for the feedback.

I haven't had a chance to download, and install the library yet, but in general, the number of String players in this library should be able to create that smooth, silky, velvety string sound, that has that romantic strings sound, as long as there is a reasonable amount of vibrato to keep the strings sounding emotional, expressive, and warm.

It is a shame they didn't record a Molto-Vibrato Strings articulation option of the legatos, and sustains for this library. I hope the amount of vibrato the players were performing is good enough to make them expressive for the more romantic styles of string writing. Although you think they don't have enough vibrato. So, maybe their main focus was to have a large string section sound, that's well suited for epic music, not romantic style strings. That's my guess.


----------



## ptram (Nov 25, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> in general, the number of String players in this library should be able to create that smooth, silky, velvety string sound, that has that romantic strings sound, as long as there is a reasonable amount of vibrato to keep the strings sounding emotional, expressive, and warm.



The number of players in Zodiac goes way over the typical Romantic orchestra (Strauss asked for some 20-22 first violins for his huge post-Romantic orchestra).

I see this library as something different. Big, epic melodies with the Epic Combo. Adequate support from the strings, in particular with fat chords and slow melodies. Huge power from horns and trombones.

The oversize BBO woodwinds are a good complement to this library.

Paolo


----------



## JonS (Nov 25, 2020)

ptram said:


> The number of players in Zodiac goes way over the typical Romantic orchestra (Strauss asked for some 20-22 first violins for his huge post-Romantic orchestra).
> 
> I see this library as something different. Big, epic melodies with the Epic Combo. Adequate support from the strings, in particular with fat chords and slow melodies. Huge power from horns and trombones.
> 
> ...


Zodiac sounds good, but like many sample libraries the number of musicians doesn’t mean the library sounds as big as one would think.


----------



## holywilly (Nov 25, 2020)

Oh man, I love the sound of Zodiac. And now just hoping there are matching articulation with other BBO libraries at least. Like fast repetition and marcato attack for Horns a12 and Trombones a9.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 25, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Oh man, I love the sound of Zodiac. And now just hoping there are matching articulation with other BBO libraries at least. Like fast repetition and marcato attack for Horns a12 and Trombones a9.


Keep us updated if this is the case


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Is it possibly a memory problem? On my MacBook (16 GB), when the memory is used up to 90% of its capacity, I sometimes had dropouts when I used BBO locally. On the slave computer with VEPro I have never had these problems. The slave has 128 GB Ram (max 80% used) and when I work with Cubase on the MacBook via VEP it runs super stable.



Hi, thanks for your remark. No, I have 64 GB of RAM and it doesn't cause problems at all. Also when I updated the Synchron-Player the problem vanished in the standalone version but still went on in Cubase.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 26, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, thanks for your remark. No, I have 64 GB of RAM and it doesn't cause problems at all. Also when I updated the Synchron-Player the problem vanished in the standalone version but still went on in Cubase.


Crazy. I think only the VSL support can really help there.
But I'm still curious what your research will show. Maybe I haven't fulfilled the condition to cause this incident yet.


----------



## ptram (Nov 26, 2020)

JonS said:


> Zodiac sounds good, but like many sample libraries the number of musicians doesn’t mean the library sounds as big as one would think.


I had the same surprise with another company's 66 Basses. I was expecting earth-shacking sound, and got extreme, haunting smoothness. The 14 basses of this collection do something similar, in a more controllable way. I can't wait to pass them through those crazy FX processors!

(VSL: Any plan for some hybrid presets?)

Paolo


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 26, 2020)

JonS said:


> Zodiac sounds good, but like many sample libraries the number of musicians doesn’t mean the library sounds as big as one would think.


Yeah, it doesn't sound that over-the-top huge, in spite of the number of players. There seems to be less build-up in that space. It sounds more like a very smooth 60-piece section.


----------



## Ben (Nov 26, 2020)

ptram said:


> VSL: Any plan for some hybrid presets?)


Take a look at the processed section in the mixer presets area.


----------



## Ben (Nov 26, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Yeah, it doesn't sound that over-the-top huge, in spite of the number of players. There seems to be less build-up in that space. It sounds more like a very smooth 60-piece section.


That was indeed the goal with the zodiac strings: get a smooth and emotional sound. 

On the other side there are the horns and trombones section: here the musicians had to give everything to create the loadest fff possible.


----------



## holywilly (Nov 26, 2020)

Ben said:


> That was indeed the goal with the zodiac strings: get a smooth and emotional sound.
> 
> On the other side there are the horns and trombones section: here the musicians had to give everything to create the loadest fff possible.


I wish the horns and trombones from Zodiac have matched articulation of BBO brass pack.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 26, 2020)

I have another question about the vouchers:

If I want to complete BBO I have to pay 395€, for that I get Zodiac for free, and, since I have SysPro Standard, are the 5 strings T-X also included?

If I buy 4 100€ vouchers I pay 300€ and can use all 4 vouchers for the missing BBO libraries. So I really only pay 295€. 

Is this correct or am I making a mistake? If this is right it would be a great deal for me.


----------



## Ben (Nov 26, 2020)

AndyP said:


> I have another question about the vouchers:
> 
> If I want to complete BBO I have to pay 395€, for that I get Zodiac for free, and, since I have SysPro Standard, are the 5 strings T-X also included?
> 
> ...


Put the bundle into the basket and you'll see the missing volumes added in the basket.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 26, 2020)

Ben said:


> Put the bundle into the basket and you'll see the missing volumes added in the basket.


I am only shown the bundle and the price I still have to pay, and that Zodiac is included for free.
I know which BBOs I am missing and the displayed price is correct (without T-X).
Unfortunately I can't see which one this includes.






So I buy 4 100€ voucher before and can use them for this?


----------



## Ben (Nov 26, 2020)

AndyP said:


> I am only shown the bundle and the price I still have to pay, and that Zodiac is included for free.
> I know which BBOs I am missing and the displayed price is correct (without T-X).
> Unfortunately I can't see which one this includes.


Oh sorry, my bad. Had a few very busy days and seems like I memorized it wrong.



AndyP said:


> So I buy 4 100€ voucher before and can use them for this?


Yes you can use 3 of them. If you add something to the basket so the price is over 400€ you can also use the forth voucher.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 26, 2020)

Ben said:


> Oh sorry, my bad. Had a few very busy days and seems like I memorized it wrong.
> 
> 
> Yes you can use 3 of them. If you add something to the basket so the price is over 400€ you can also use the forth voucher.



Thanks Ben, I totally forgot about the vouchers and now I have the solution for the complete package. Very good!


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 27, 2020)

No complete video walk-through coming?


----------



## Ben (Nov 27, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> No complete video walk-through coming?


It's in work. Can't say when it will be ready, but most probably before the intro pricing ends on 31. December


----------



## Ben (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## SlHarder (Nov 27, 2020)

Ben said:


> It's in work. Can't say when it will be ready, but most probably before the intro pricing ends on 31. December


Hopefully we will soon see walk/talk vids from a couple of the "usually reliable" third party sources.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 27, 2020)

Ben said:


> Oh sorry, my bad. Had a few very busy days and seems like I memorized it wrong.
> 
> 
> Yes you can use 3 of them. If you add something to the basket so the price is over 400€ you can also use the forth voucher.


Hmmmm, where do I find a product for 6€ to get over the 395€?
If I had looked 2 days before I would have bought Black Eye later .... argghhhh.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Crazy. I think only the VSL support can really help there.
> But I'm still curious what your research will show. Maybe I haven't fulfilled the condition to cause this incident yet.



Hi, @AndyP, just wanted to let you know that it was the sample rate. I installed a new sound card two weeks ago and while doing this the sample rate got readjusted without me (or the other apps) noticing it. But Synchron-Player had a problem with that. It's fixed now and I have to give a huge "Thank you" to Andreas from the VSL support who was very helpful and patient!


----------



## Ben (Nov 27, 2020)

If you are in a similar situation like @AndyP and need something cheap for your basket, here is a list of a few very cool and useful instruments:

- Vienna Whistler - 44 €
- Single Instruments of Woodwinds II - ~ 39 €
- Piccolo Trumpet - 32 €
- Bass Trumpet - 35 €
- TamTams & Gongs - 32 €


----------



## AndyP (Nov 27, 2020)

Ben said:


> If you are in a similar situation like @AndyP and need something cheap for your basket, here is a list of a few very cool and useful instruments:
> 
> - Vienna Whistler - 44 €
> - Single Instruments of Woodwinds II - ~ 39 €
> ...


Solution found, and that was on my agenda plan anyway. I add the upgrade to the Synchron FX I strings for 55€.

Problem solved!


----------



## Ben (Nov 30, 2020)

Until the walkthrough is ready, please enjoy this screencast of "Sunset", by Tobias Alexander Ratka:


----------



## AndyP (Nov 30, 2020)

Isn't there still the user library left? Where can I suggest what to do with it? Does the name have to start with U, also the content? Ukulele, Uelotron, Urass ...?


----------



## Ben (Nov 30, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Isn't there still the user library left? Where can I suggest what to do with it? Does the name have to start with U, also the content? Ukulele, Uelotron, Urass ...?


Here you go: https://www.vsl.co.at/community/pos...D-WE-RECORD-NEXT-FOR-BIG-BANG-ORCHESTRA--YMIR


----------



## holywilly (Dec 1, 2020)

I bought Zodiac and unfortunately I have to return it. It’s a nice library, especially the Horns a12, it’s super massive and epic. However, the instruments in Zodiac have very limited articulations, I find it’s hard to use to accompany with other BBO modules and Synchron instruments.
I’ll wait for the newer Synchron Instruments, and I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## SlHarder (Dec 1, 2020)

holywilly said:


> I bought Zodiac and unfortunately I have to return it.


Thanks for your comment and perspective.

While I've been waiting for Zodiac walkthru I've been watching walkthrus of other BBO fx and support libraries that I had passed on previously. I've almost convinced myself that A,B,C,E,R,S would make better use of 4/3 voucher deal than Z would. Lots of creativity boosters in there. I didn't join BBO until H,J,K,L,M,O. 

I would end up with 3 vowels so should be able to scrabble some kind of word out of them.


----------



## ptram (Dec 1, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> I've almost convinced myself that A,B,C,E,R,S would make better use of 4/3 voucher deal than Z would.



Z is highly "specialized". If you don't have the other letters, I would personally go with them before.

Paolo


----------



## SlHarder (Dec 1, 2020)

ptram said:


> Z is highly "specialized". If you don't have the other letters, I would personally go with them before.


Paolo

Thanks for your advice. I've found your posts to be on point and supported by experience.

Slightly off topic, are you any good at Scrabble?


----------



## ptram (Dec 1, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> Slightly off topic, are you any good at Scrabble?



Actually, I've rarely played to it several decades ago. I think this is a great game for the good guys and girls assigning names to the BBO series! 

Paolo


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 1, 2020)

True the Zodiac Strings don't have that many arts, but there are 3 other ensembles, all for 295€.

I wouldn't be surprised if there were future add-on's to the Zodiac Strings. They seem to have found the sweet spot regarding the number of players. 

Waiting for the walk-through, but thinking I'll probably buy!


----------



## tritonely (Dec 1, 2020)

I really like Zodiac! I think $225 is the right price for them (with vouchers and BF), I wouldn't pay $395 for them. All the ensembles can play soft and especially the horns and trombones can get really loud, fortunately with still the brassy feel (not synth-like). After these first impressions I even bought Kopernikus (4 trumpets) with the hope the trumpets will have the same dynamic range and brassy sound, which they have (in my opinion). With Orion (my third purchase) combined it's actually a Metropolis Ark and AI Jaeger 'epic' orchestra, but without the percussion, for around $350 this week.


----------



## Celador (Dec 2, 2020)

I own a few Big Bang libraries + SS Pro and upgraded to the bundle. However the five Big Bang libraries based on SS Pro do not appear in the MyVSL section. Is this correct? Of course I don't need them as I already own SS Pro but I was curious regarding the additional mic positions I don't have with SS Pro Standard.


----------



## Ben (Dec 2, 2020)

Celador said:


> Is this correct?


Yes.


----------



## Celador (Dec 2, 2020)

Ben said:


> Yes.



That’s a pity and should be communicated more transparently.


----------



## Ben (Dec 2, 2020)

Celador said:


> That’s a pity and should be communicated more transparently.


It's written on the product page:


> For example, if you have registered Synchron Strings Pro, and you’re getting the Big Bang Orchestra Bundle, you don’t have to pay for and you don’t get the licenses of the BBO libraries Tana, Ursa, Vega, Wallia and Xenia since you have the entire set of samples with Synchron Strings Pro. In your list of registered products, Synchron Strings Pro acts as a placeholder for its BBO counterparts, so you have a complete BBO Bundle and get BBO: Zodiac for free.



Last section here: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO_Map/BBO_Bundle


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 4, 2020)

Very Strange that still no Zodiac Walk-through. Makes me think they must be madly working on another product launch? Synchron Brass comin'?


----------



## Ben (Dec 15, 2020)

Stilll missing a few of the BBO installments?
Get your 30 days demos of BBO: A-K + Z now and check these out before the BBO: Bundle sale ends! (intro prices! Demos available until 22.12.2020)

And don't forget that you can combine the sale with the voucher 3+1 sale - giving you an even steeper discount 

We'll provide demo licenses for BBO L-X + Z starting from the 22.12.2020.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 15, 2020)

Thank you VSL, I wanna demo Zodiac once again to see how it fit in my brand new template.


----------



## JonS (Dec 15, 2020)

Ben said:


> Stilll missing a few of the BBO installments?
> Get your 30 days demos of BBO: A-K + Z now and check these out before the BBO: Bundle sale ends! (intro prices! Demos available until 22.12.2020)
> 
> And don't forget that you can combine the sale with the voucher 3+1 sale - giving you an even steeper discount
> ...


The Zodiac French Horns and Trombones are excellent!!


----------



## JEPA (Dec 15, 2020)

JonS said:


> The Zodiac French Horns and Trombones are excellent!!


Total agree!


----------



## Petrucci (Dec 15, 2020)

Yeah, the Trombones especially are thunderous in Zodiac!


----------



## Ben (Dec 22, 2020)

Demo licenses for BBO L-X + Z are now live!


----------



## bill45 (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas ! I used big bang orchestra packs on this one.


----------



## Ben (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi!
The sale of the Big Bang Orchestra Bundle ends tomorrow.
Make sure to check these libraries out - 30 days demos are available for free of BBO: L-Z.
We've prepared the Time from Inception soundtrack as walkthrough and demo-projects, so you can check these out in your DAW!
Download the DAW projects here (Logic, Cubase, MIDI; requires VEP 7): https://tinyurl.com/y53f82q9

Walkthrough:



Additionally we've created an overview of all BBO volumes, seating and section sizes, here (also attached as PDF):




__





Instruments - Data and Information | VSL - Instruments







www.vsl.info


----------



## yellow_lupine (Jan 6, 2021)

I don't understand why constantly moving the CC11 alongside the dynamic crossfade (CC1 in this case) like in the video above. Isn't it already capable of changing the instrument timbre based on the desired dynamics? CC11 only affects the volume. Someone could explain that?


----------



## Petrucci (Jan 7, 2021)

yellow_lupine said:


> I don't understand why constantly moving the CC11 alongside the dynamic crossfade (CC1 in this case) like in the video above. Isn't it already capable of changing the instrument timbre based on the desired dynamics? CC11 only affects the volume. Someone could explain that?



Sometimes you can expand dynamic range further using this though I have used CC11 only to bring fader down if there is no niente (0 volume) option in the library.


----------



## Ben (Jan 7, 2021)

yellow_lupine said:


> I don't understand why constantly moving the CC11 alongside the dynamic crossfade (CC1 in this case) like in the video above. Isn't it already capable of changing the instrument timbre based on the desired dynamics? CC11 only affects the volume. Someone could explain that?


It's sometimes not enough to only change the timbre (xfade), sometimes you need more dynamic, or you want the sound of an higher velocity but at a lower volume.


----------



## Ben (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm happy to announce the Big Bang Orchestra: Andromeda Expansion

BBO: Andromeda’s Con Sordino Expansion Set focuses on the quiet side of the orchestra:
Con Sordino, played very softly in the range from pianississimo to mezzopiano.
All string and brass players play con sordino (muted), while the woodwind ensemble consists of lower register instruments
(2 alto flutes, bass flute, 2 english horns, heckelphone, 2 bass clarinets, contrabass clarinet, 2 bassoons, contrabassoon).

Newly added articulations: Short Notes, Long Notes, Espressivo, Soft Swells, Tremolo/Flutter, Half-tone trills, whole-tone trills.

And the best thing: *It's free for all BBO: Andromeda users!* - download it from MyVSL.

BBO: Andromeda is also on sale for € 85 (regular: €165). Get it here: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO_Map/BBO_Andromeda


----------



## Petrucci (Jan 8, 2021)

Wow, what an awesome surprise! Might be the best New Year gift for me!  Thank you, VSL!


----------



## SlHarder (Jan 8, 2021)

This announcement validates for me my decision as a midi hobbyist to settle down and focus in VSL libraries. 

The original attractor was the quality of BBO brass, winds, strings. Then the consistent and well thought out structure of articulations and mix in the Synchron player gave me the confidence to cherry pick some more BBO and get SSPro during the sale. 

And now, in this add-on I'm seeing a big hint that a holistic structure is being built at VSL where "the whole is regarded as greater than the sum of its parts."

VSL, please keep it coming.


----------



## ptram (Jan 8, 2021)

It may be a soft sounding gift, but it is LOUD! Thank you!

Paolo


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 8, 2021)

Very generous. I bought Andromeda way back in 2019 and this added content is great! Thanks VSL


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 8, 2021)

Really impressed with both the content, and the fact it's a free upgrade. VSL have been knocking it out of the park recently. Thank you VSL team !


----------



## Saxer (Jan 8, 2021)

Ben said:


> Additionally we've created an overview of all BBO volumes, seating and section sizes, here (also attached as PDF):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a big help! I got the BB-bundle and I'm lost between all this old Greeks. Need trombones: is this Dionysus or Neptune or was it Odysseus? Oh no: Hercules! And the flutes? Hm... not Pan? Really?

Anyway... thanks for the pdf!


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 8, 2021)

Saxer said:


> That's a big help! I got the BB-bundle and I'm lost between all this old Greeks.


lol, me too. I created a BBO VEP instance and used the actual names, much easier now.


----------



## JonS (Jan 9, 2021)

I would have preferred the brass mutes to sound a little bit more pronounced, but the new expansion is nice to have. It doesn't sound like there are mutes on the brass.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 9, 2021)

JonS said:


> I would have preferred the brass mutes to sound a little bit more pronounced, but the new expansion is nice to have. It doesn't sound like there are mutes on the brass.


Have you tried upping the brass level in the mixer, or have you maxed that out.....


----------



## JonS (Jan 9, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Have you tried upping the brass level in the mixer, or have you maxed that out.....


Yes, I did try that. It's not an issue of volume. The brass sections each sound good, but when you solo each brass section it does not sound like mutes were used, thats all.


----------



## ptram (Jan 9, 2021)

JonS said:


> when you solo each brass section it does not sound like mutes were used, thats all.


My guess is that they didn't use mutes with a particular timbral effects, but study mutes, just to make the sound more veiled.

Paolo


----------



## JonS (Jan 9, 2021)

ptram said:


> My guess is that they didn't use mutes with a particular timbral effects, but study mutes, just to make the sound more veiled.
> 
> Paolo


Don't get me wrong, the new set sounds nice and it's a great add on for Andromeda!!


----------



## markleake (Jan 9, 2021)

To be fair, brass mutes that change the tone a lot can also stand out a lot. So it makes sense that they used mutes that just dull the sound/volume. This is my preference for this kind of softer dynamic where they are going for a supporting sound rather than a particular effect - it makes the resulting tone much more generally usable.


----------

